# Question About Flossies ...



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Would you believe Snowball is almost three years and eight months old and has never had a flossie until last night??  

I have been so careful about what goes into his mouth, especially since he has had a history of gastritis. (although, he has been doing wonderfully now) And, I guess I was too embarassed to ask questions about flossies. :embarrassed: But, here I am now.  

Okay, I finally found a flossie that I thought might be safe for Snowball. It's a 6' flossie made by Merrick. When I gave it to Snowball yesterday ... he really took a liking it to it. He LOVES it! My questions are ... how much of the flossie do you think I should allow him to enjoy chewing at one time?? And, is it okay to keep the flossie around for a day or two? (I guess I worry about it becoming tainted) 

Please help by giving me some feedback on this one. I have read so many times that a lot of your fluff babies love flossies. I appreciate any feedback or advice you can give me on this. Thank you!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Bisou *loves *her Flossies. I ordered the same that you have last month from Angelyn (and just reorder because they're a huge hit here). Bisou doesn't chew it all at once..she keeps it around for days even up to 2 weeks or so. She'll chew on hers a little each day off and on during the day. I think bigger dogs probably go through them faster though. My Dad has Goldens and says they're only last about 30 minutes with his -so he doesn't give them flossies.

Also she doesn't take hers outside, if she did that, I'd have to throw it away at once, but as it stays inside all the time, I let her chew it down to where I think it's not safe anymore and then throw it away. Also, they'll break off into 2" pieces, and that I throw away. They get pretty gross though (I think). And my husband thinks it makes her breath a little stinky. I've heard it's bull 'thingy' though..so the idea of your fluff chewing on that isn't too pleasing...but at least they're not wasting the entire bull.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Oct 12 2009, 06:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839090


> Bisou *loves *her Flossies. I ordered the same that you have last month from Angelyn (and just reorder because they're a huge hit here). Bisou doesn't chew it all at once..she keeps it around for days even up to 2 weeks or so. She'll chew on hers a little each day off and on during the day. I think bigger dogs probably go through them faster though. My Dad has Goldens and says they're only last about 30 minutes with his -so he doesn't give them flossies.
> 
> Also she doesn't take hers outside, if she did that, I'd have to throw it away at once, but as it stays inside all the time, I let her chew it down to where I think it's not safe anymore and then throw it away. Also, they'll break off into 2" pieces, and that I throw away. They get pretty gross though (I think). And my husband thinks it makes her breath a little stinky. I've heard it's bull 'thingy' though..so the idea of your fluff chewing on that isn't too pleasing...but at least they're not wasting the entire bull.[/B]


Thank you, Andrea, for sharing your experiences about Bisou and her Flossies. And, also, how you manage them for her. Sounds like Snowball is chewing on his about the same way Bisou does. 

On another note ... I realized I posted this thread in the wrong place. So, I hope Yung, Joe, or Sher sees this soon and transfers to the right location. (I posted another thread asking for help) :embarrassed:


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Same here! Lola LOVES flossies. It keeps her occupied for hours! I do cut them in half and give them to her though. And yes, they definitely do stink so I only give them to her on bath day  

Just like Andrea's Bisou, Lola can only have her flossie inside, but because I cut them in half she normally finishes it over the course of the day but it definitely takes most of the day.

Btw your Snowball is precious! :wub: :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

When London was the only pup around here, I would give her one to keep around all of the time so she could chew on it whenever she felt like it. Now that we have Preston, we have to give them "bone time" because they will try and steal each other's...so bone time is about 30 minutes or so and then we pick them up and put them away. They last a loooong time when they only get them for a few minutes at a time, more of as a special treat.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Oct 12 2009, 10:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839145


> When London was the only pup around here, I would give her one to keep around all of the time so she could chew on it whenever she felt like it. Now that we have Preston, we have to give them "bone time" because they will try and steal each other's...so bone time is about 30 minutes or so and then we pick them up and put them away. They last a loooong time when they only get them for a few minutes at a time, more of as a special treat.[/B]


We have bone time too for the same reason,they steal each others bullystick if they get a chance. I tried the Merrick flossie. Boo & Hannah loved it,but the smell was pretty bad,so I am sticking to the Moo brand bullysticks.Of course they would prefer to have the flossie because of the smell, but it just turns my stomach when their faces smell stinky too.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I do bone time on some days and on others I just give Hunter the whole flossie. It really just depends on what we are doing (DH and I) and when his last one was. He will often finish an entire flossie in one day if I leave it around but when I pick them up after about 30 minutes the flossie will last for about 3 days.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Oct 12 2009, 09:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839119


> Same here! Lola LOVES flossies. It keeps her occupied for hours! I do cut them in half and give them to her though. And yes, they definitely do stink so I only give them to her on bath day
> Just like Andrea's Bisou, Lola can only have her flossie inside, but because I cut them in half she normally finishes it over the course of the day but it definitely takes most of the day.
> 
> Btw your Snowball is precious! :wub: :wub:[/B]


I never saw Snowball stay so occupied with anything as long as he was with the flossie! Today though he didn't show much interest in it. He's gone up to it several times, but, didn't chew on it. However, he also has shown no interest in eating today. He's not interested in his favorite treats either. And, no poopie. So, I'm guessing it might have something to do with him chewing (a lot) on the flossie yesterday. Sometimes if he has something new, this will happen. So, I won't worry too much unless he doesn't eat tomorrow morning. 

As for the flossie smelling stinky, it hasn't ... well, so far, anyway. I did the sniff test on the flossie several times ... and no odor at all. Snowball's breath is as fresh as ever, too. He never has had bad breath (knock on wood) 

And, just like you and Andrea, I would never give Snowball a flossie outside. 

I thought about cutting the flossie in half. I will do that the next time. Actually, Snowball has more than half left on this one.

Thank you, Diana, for givng me feedback on my flossie questions. And, thank you for the compliment on Snowball. :Flowers 2:  Needless to say, I think he is precious, too. :wub: 

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Oct 12 2009, 11:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839145


> When London was the only pup around here, I would give her one to keep around all of the time so she could chew on it whenever she felt like it. Now that we have Preston, we have to give them "bone time" because they will try and steal each other's...so bone time is about 30 minutes or so and then we pick them up and put them away. They last a loooong time when they only get them for a few minutes at a time, more of as a special treat.[/B]


I wondered how that worked out with more than one fluff baby! And, yes, I like the idea of bone time! It makes sense! Thank you, Lisa! :Flowers 2: 

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Oct 12 2009, 02:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839183


> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Oct 12 2009, 10:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839145





> When London was the only pup around here, I would give her one to keep around all of the time so she could chew on it whenever she felt like it. Now that we have Preston, we have to give them "bone time" because they will try and steal each other's...so bone time is about 30 minutes or so and then we pick them up and put them away. They last a loooong time when they only get them for a few minutes at a time, more of as a special treat.[/B]


We have bone time too for the same reason,they steal each others bullystick if they get a chance. I tried the Merrick flossie. Boo & Hannah loved it,but the smell was pretty bad,so I am sticking to the Moo brand bullysticks.Of course they would prefer to have the flossie because of the smell, but it just turns my stomach when their faces smell stinky too.
[/B][/QUOTE]
I wonder why Boo and Hannah's Merick flossie smelled. (and, Lola's, too) I ordered Snowball's flossies from Care-A-Lot-Pet Supply and the catalog said this is a new Merick product. (maybe for this company though?) Snowball has the 6" size flossie.

Thank you, Sue, for sharing your experiences with flossies and the Moo brand bullysticks. 

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Oct 12 2009, 08:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839338


> I do bone time on some days and on others I just give Hunter the whole flossie. It really just depends on what we are doing (DH and I) and when his last one was. He will often finish an entire flossie in one day if I leave it around but when I pick them up after about 30 minutes the flossie will last for about 3 days.[/B]


 Allowing 30 minutes for Hunter to chew on his flossie sounds great. I like that, and I will do that from now on. 

Hmmm. I just had a thought. Last night I was a little concerned that Snowball might get sore gums from all the chewing he was doing. Maybe that's why he doesn't want to eat today. I know my gums would have been sore!
Thanks, Erin, for sharing Hunter's and your experiences with flossies ... thus helping me learn the best way to monitor flossies with Snowball. :Flowers 2:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Our experience is that regular bully sticks last WAY longer than flossies. Mine can go through a flossie in a day. Regular bully stick will last weeks. I only do flossies when they've been homebound for more than a few days due to incliment (sp?) weather, etc. it gives them something to do.


----------



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

QUOTE (camfan @ Oct 13 2009, 01:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839556


> Our experience is that regular bully sticks last WAY longer than flossies. Mine can go through a flossie in a day. Regular bully stick will last weeks. I only do flossies when they've been homebound for more than a few days due to incliment (sp?) weather, etc. it gives them something to do.[/B]


Same here, Flossies are great but they only last a few days with my dog. Also, they occasionally splinter, so I get worried because I like to leave them on Darcy's bed so he chews them when he wakes up in the morning. Bully sticks so far have only turned mushy and did not break off for us.

Merrick also makes bully sticks, and the non-smelly kind is by "Moo!" You can try both Flossies & bully sticks, and see what works best. I don't know what I would do if bully sticks were not invented, because Darcy spends about 2-3 hours with them on and off each day.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (camfan @ Oct 13 2009, 01:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839556


> Our experience is that regular bully sticks last WAY longer than flossies. Mine can go through a flossie in a day. Regular bully stick will last weeks. I only do flossies when they've been homebound for more than a few days due to incliment (sp?) weather, etc. it gives them something to do.[/B]



QUOTE (lawgirl @ Oct 13 2009, 02:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839583


> QUOTE (camfan @ Oct 13 2009, 01:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839556





> Our experience is that regular bully sticks last WAY longer than flossies. Mine can go through a flossie in a day. Regular bully stick will last weeks. I only do flossies when they've been homebound for more than a few days due to incliment (sp?) weather, etc. it gives them something to do.[/B]


Same here, Flossies are great but they only last a few days with my dog. Also, they occasionally splinter, so I get worried because I like to leave them on Darcy's bed so he chews them when he wakes up in the morning. Bully sticks so far have only turned mushy and did not break off for us.

Merrick also makes bully sticks, and the non-smelly kind is by "Moo!" You can try both Flossies & bully sticks, and see what works best. I don't know what I would do if bully sticks were not invented, because Darcy spends about 2-3 hours with them on and off each day.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks for the feedback and tips, Pam and LuLu.

Well, guess what happened to Snowball on Monday? (the day before he was chewing on the flossie) He threw up!  I was alarmed at first ... because the vomit was rusty/brownish with mucous. He only threw up once (well, twice in one spot) so I decided to wait and see if his tummy would settle down ... and, it did. His appetite is not quite back to normal ... but, he is eating, drinking, peeing, and had a healthy solid BM. (excuse the details )  So, I think he's okay. Anyway, I think it had to be the flossie. It's the very first time he had one and I think he overdid it. However, I'm reading what you said about the Flossies occasionally splintering. Can that hurt our babies? Could it cause an obstruction? Even though Snowball seems okay, should I check it out with Dr. Krisi? Or, do you think I am worrying too much? I don't know. He had his Revolution on Saturday, too. (he had that for the first time last month)

Again, thanks for the tips on the bully sticks, Pam and LuLu. I will try them ... of course, after I make sure his tummy is okay. So, that means I better wait a little while.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

It could have something to do with the Flossie. 

I do remember, the first time Bisou had one, it gave her gas! She hasn't had it since though but she doesn't really "eat" them like others seem to do.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Oct 14 2009, 03:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839774


> QUOTE (camfan @ Oct 13 2009, 01:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839556





> Our experience is that regular bully sticks last WAY longer than flossies. Mine can go through a flossie in a day. Regular bully stick will last weeks. I only do flossies when they've been homebound for more than a few days due to incliment (sp?) weather, etc. it gives them something to do.[/B]



QUOTE (lawgirl @ Oct 13 2009, 02:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839583


> QUOTE (camfan @ Oct 13 2009, 01:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839556





> Our experience is that regular bully sticks last WAY longer than flossies. Mine can go through a flossie in a day. Regular bully stick will last weeks. I only do flossies when they've been homebound for more than a few days due to incliment (sp?) weather, etc. it gives them something to do.[/B]


Same here, Flossies are great but they only last a few days with my dog. Also, they occasionally splinter, so I get worried because I like to leave them on Darcy's bed so he chews them when he wakes up in the morning. Bully sticks so far have only turned mushy and did not break off for us.

Merrick also makes bully sticks, and the non-smelly kind is by "Moo!" You can try both Flossies & bully sticks, and see what works best. I don't know what I would do if bully sticks were not invented, because Darcy spends about 2-3 hours with them on and off each day.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks for the feedback and tips, Pam and LuLu.

Well, guess what happened to Snowball on Monday? (the day before he was chewing on the flossie) He threw up!  I was alarmed at first ... because the vomit was rusty/brownish with mucous. He only threw up once (well, twice in one spot) so I decided to wait and see if his tummy would settle down ... and, it did. His appetite is not quite back to normal ... but, he is eating, drinking, peeing, and had a healthy solid BM. (excuse the details )  So, I think he's okay. Anyway, I think it had to be the flossie. It's the very first time he had one and I think he overdid it. However, I'm reading what you said about the Flossies occasionally splintering. Can that hurt our babies? Could it cause an obstruction? Even though Snowball seems okay, should I check it out with Dr. Krisi? Or, do you think I am worrying too much? I don't know. He had his Revolution on Saturday, too. (he had that for the first time last month)

Again, thanks for the tips on the bully sticks, Pam and LuLu. I will try them ... of course, after I make sure his tummy is okay. So, that means I better wait a little while.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm sorry that happened! Poor guy  Maybe you have to limit his time with it. Mine will chew the flossies non stop for hours if I don't take it up. And I don't like that because you're right--they do consume them. Whereas with a bully stick it lasts and lasts and what they are actually ingesting is very minimal. Maybe just forego the flossies altogether and go for the bully sticks....


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Oct 14 2009, 08:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839791


> It could have something to do with the Flossie.
> 
> I do remember, the first time Bisou had one, it gave her gas! She hasn't had it since though but she doesn't really "eat" them like others seem to do.[/B]


Yes, I think it was the Flossie. He's been okay since then. His appetite still is a little off ... but, then he is eating enough so I won't worry too much. (I always worry about him) :wub:  
And, yes, Snowball will chow down on the flossie. I didn't bring a flossie out today. I am going to try the bully stick the next time around. I'm just going to make sure for now that his tummy gets a big rest. 
Thanks again, Andrea, for the feedback. :Flowers 2: 

QUOTE (camfan @ Oct 14 2009, 10:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839805


> QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Oct 14 2009, 03:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839774





> QUOTE (camfan @ Oct 13 2009, 01:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839556





> Our experience is that regular bully sticks last WAY longer than flossies. Mine can go through a flossie in a day. Regular bully stick will last weeks. I only do flossies when they've been homebound for more than a few days due to incliment (sp?) weather, etc. it gives them something to do.[/B]



QUOTE (lawgirl @ Oct 13 2009, 02:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839583


> QUOTE (camfan @ Oct 13 2009, 01:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839556





> Our experience is that regular bully sticks last WAY longer than flossies. Mine can go through a flossie in a day. Regular bully stick will last weeks. I only do flossies when they've been homebound for more than a few days due to incliment (sp?) weather, etc. it gives them something to do.[/B]


Same here, Flossies are great but they only last a few days with my dog. Also, they occasionally splinter, so I get worried because I like to leave them on Darcy's bed so he chews them when he wakes up in the morning. Bully sticks so far have only turned mushy and did not break off for us.

Merrick also makes bully sticks, and the non-smelly kind is by "Moo!" You can try both Flossies & bully sticks, and see what works best. I don't know what I would do if bully sticks were not invented, because Darcy spends about 2-3 hours with them on and off each day.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks for the feedback and tips, Pam and LuLu.

Well, guess what happened to Snowball on Monday? (the day before he was chewing on the flossie) He threw up!  I was alarmed at first ... because the vomit was rusty/brownish with mucous. He only threw up once (well, twice in one spot) so I decided to wait and see if his tummy would settle down ... and, it did. His appetite is not quite back to normal ... but, he is eating, drinking, peeing, and had a healthy solid BM. (excuse the details )  So, I think he's okay. Anyway, I think it had to be the flossie. It's the very first time he had one and I think he overdid it. However, I'm reading what you said about the Flossies occasionally splintering. Can that hurt our babies? Could it cause an obstruction? Even though Snowball seems okay, should I check it out with Dr. Krisi? Or, do you think I am worrying too much? I don't know. He had his Revolution on Saturday, too. (he had that for the first time last month)

Again, thanks for the tips on the bully sticks, Pam and LuLu. I will try them ... of course, after I make sure his tummy is okay. So, that means I better wait a little while.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm sorry that happened! Poor guy  Maybe you have to limit his time with it. Mine will chew the flossies non stop for hours if I don't take it up. And I don't like that because you're right--they do consume them. Whereas with a bully stick it lasts and lasts and what they are actually ingesting is very minimal. Maybe just forego the flossies altogether and go for the bully sticks....
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, I am going to take your advice on this, Pam. I think for now I will forego the flossies and try the bully sticks. 
Thanks, Pam. :tender:


----------

